# Wann bekommen Babykoi Ihre Farbe



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Hallo All 

Ich habe momentan kleine Babykoi in meinem Aquarium zur überwinterung .
Sie sind jetzt so ca . 5 cm groß .
Nur ein Koi ist schon Orange/Weiß aber die anderen Koi sehen noch wie normale Karpfen aus . 
Ab wann bekommen die ihre Farben ? 


Liebe grüße Sabine


----------



## Markus K. (28. Okt. 2004)

Hi Picolino,

hhmm, wir haben noch viele Koi- Jungfische aus 2003. Die waren am Anfang alle gelb und entwickelten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, im ersten halben Jahr unterschiedliche Farben. Was meinst Du mit "wie normale Karpfen"? Wie normale Karpfen sah kein einziger unserer Babykoi aus.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Hi Marcus 

Boah sind das viele Junge Koi   

Halt wie ein Normaler Karpfen von der Farbe so Braun/grau  eher grau sehen die aus . 
Ned alle aber die meisten sehen so aus ?

Sollen aber Babykoi sein


----------



## Markus K. (29. Okt. 2004)

Hi Picolino,

Du schreibst es "sollen aber Babykoi" sein. Woher hast Du die denn und woher kommt die Information daß es sich um Koi handeln soll? Könntest Du vielleicht ein Bild einstellen? Ich bin kein Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet, aber da unsere Babys zunächst ausnahmslos alle gelb waren und ich von anderen selbiges gehört habe wundere ich mich ein bißchen daß es Deine nicht sind.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

Hi Marcus ,

ich habe die Koi von einem Arbeitskollegen von meinem Mann . 
Er hat nur Koi in seinem Teich   
Hole mir morgen erst eine Digicam kann dann mal ein Pic machen und dir einstellen . 

Hat mich auch gewundert , sehen aber wie ein Karpfen ( flossen und Körperbau ) aus .

Ich mach morgen mal ein bild


----------



## Nestor (29. Okt. 2004)

Hi Pico

Aber nicht dass der Arbeitskollege __ Shubunkin bzw. Goldis mit Koi verwechselt hat?! 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

Hi Nestor ,      
 nö die sehen doch schon wie Koi aus aber ohne Farbe   
Ich werde morgen ein Pic reinstellen . 
Ich will es auch wissen was ich da großziehe .


----------



## Jürgen (29. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Bine,

könnte sein, dass ein paar deiner Koi einer sehr edlen Koi-Rasse entspringen. Diese unicolor-Koi sind sehr selten, gerade die grauen Koi findet man kaum. Meist bezeichnet man diese unerkannterweise als ordinäre Karpfen. 

Spaß bei Seite. Nicht aus jedem Ei schlüpft ein Prinz.... es kann also gut sein, dass dieser graue Nachwuchs auch grau bleibt und somit eher der Erscheinung eines einfachen Karpfen entspricht, als der eines Farbkarpfens. Meines Wissens nach werden die Farben nicht immer auch vererbt. Einem Koi-Laich entspringen immer mal wieder ganz normale graue Karpfen. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## lars (30. Okt. 2004)

Jürgen hat da vollkomen recht. nachzuchten und das noch ohne selektion sowohl an den eltern tieren wie auch an den babys versprechen hierzulande keinerlei erfolg.
dennoch macht es spaß auch diese fische wachsen zu sehen.

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen   

So hier ein paar Bilder von meinen Babykoi .
Also kann ich wohl davon ausgehen die grauen Koi  normal Karpfen sind  
:cry:


----------



## Koikathi (21. Dez. 2004)

Hallo 

so wie das auf dem Teichbild aussieht sind die Koi entweder Nachzuchten von Soragoi oder Asagi. Soragoi sind graue Farbkarpfen und Asagi sind blaugraue Farbkarpfen meist mit rotem Bauch. 

Zur Unterscheidung von koi und Golfischarten

Koi haben 4 Barteln (2 Große und 2 kleine) am Maul, was Goldfische nicht haben, da sie von Karauschen abstammen.

Ich werde mal Fotos von Soragoi machen und hier einstellen.

Ein Foto vom Asagi findet Ihr unter www.koiklan.de 

Viele Grüße 

Koikathi


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Koikathi ,
also der Bericht iss ja schon was älter   
Jetzt haben sich meine Koi ( die einst Grau waren) etwas eingefärbt .
Sie haben jetzt an den Bauch , Rücken , Seitenflossen und Maul eine leichte Orangefärbung angenommen der Rest erscheint silbrig . 
Nun sind sie auch schon ziemlich gewachsen  (ca.10 cm sind sie jetzt zum teil )   hoffendlich muß ich mir kein Größeres AQ zulegen bis zum Frühjahr ? 
Die anderen Koi entwickeln sich prächtig von der Färbung und dem Wachstum .
Ich stelle mal ein Paar Bilder ein . Leider sind die kleinen Kerle soo schnell das man sie schwer fotografieren kann *lach*
Kannst sie dir ja mal ansehen !


----------



## Matthiasb (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wann bekommen Babykoi Ihre Farbe*

Also das nenne ich mal tolle Eigenzucht!!  
In der Regel sind die Koi die Groß genug werden (die meisten werden werden nämlich gefressen von den größeren Tieren) Grau oder schwarz. Ich hatte das auch schon oft. (und ja Koi bzw Karpfen allgemein sind Kanibalen) . Falls nicht alle noch richtig schön Farbig werden mach dir keine sorge, dass ist durchaus normal, aber die Farben, die du da hast, sind schon echt richtig super !!


----------



## Christine (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wann bekommen Babykoi Ihre Farbe*

Hallo Matthias,

Du hast aber schon gesehen, dass der letzte Beitrag von 2004 ist


----------



## Matthiasb (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wann bekommen Babykoi Ihre Farbe*

Oha das war mit anlauf ins Fettnäpfen 

Ne hab ich net gesehen. Naja dann werden die Babies jetzt schon riesen sein :-D


----------

